# Gain lean weight plan!



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi guys, a little info about me first:

I've been training for around 1 year, most of this has been spent cutting... I'm 6'2" and 26 years old this week, I've gone from 17 stone to 13.5 stone in this time&#8230; I also had a shoulder injury from doing DB flies which halted my training progress for the last 4 months so progress has been slow, I now want to put on some LBM as I feel more like a runner than a bodybuilder&#8230; My shoulder is feeling good now and I'm keeping up to the RC exercises, so I'm planning on hitting the weights again&#8230; I've put together a diet for the next few weeks can you look it over and give me any input as to if it's any good or not thanks&#8230;

9:15 Breakfast Cals Fat Carb Pro

1 cup of oats 300 6 54 10

3 TBSP of Whey protein 185 3 6 36

10 fl oz Skim Milk 113 1 15 11

1 Medium Banana 109 1 28 1

Totals 707 11 103 58

12:00 Dinner Cals Fat Carb Pro

4 Large Eggs Scrambled 309 21 2 25

3 Slices of Wholemeal Toast 241 4 45 9

Totals 550 25 47 34

3:00 Pre-WO Meal Cals Fat Carb Pro

1 cup of oats 300 6 54 10

3 TBSP of Whey protein 185 3 6 36

1 TBSP of peanut Butter 95 8 3 4

Totals 580 17 63 50

6:00 Post-WO Meal Cals Fat Carb Pro

1 Medium Banana 109 1 28 1

2 TBSP of Honey 128 0 35 0

3 TBSP of Whey protein 185 3 6 36

Totals 422 4 69 37

7:00 Tea Cals Fat Carb Pro

2 cans of Tuna 254 1 0 64

6 oz of Whole Wheat Pasta 516 5 96 22

Totals 770 6 96 86

11:00 Supper Cals Fat Carb Pro

1 cup of cottage Cheese 203 4 8 31

10 fl oz Skim Milk 113 1 15 11

1 TBSP of peanut Butter 95 8 3 4

Totals 411 13 26 46

Totals for Day 3440 76 404 311


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

are you a veggie??


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Doesn't look too bad dude. I think you will gain quite nicely on that. If you find you're gaining too much fat, just cut back the carbs a little. Adjust as you go along.

The only thing I would really change now is drop the banana from the PWO shake, and double up your honey and whey quantities.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

gazmatrix said:


> I also had a shoulder injury from doing DB


We've all been there dude!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

big said:


> We've all been there dude!!


rotflmao! :blowme:


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

powerU said:


> are you a veggie??


No I'm just on a budget so bulking on the cheap...


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

big said:


> Doesn't look too bad dude. I think you will gain quite nicely on that. If you find you're gaining too much fat, just cut back the carbs a little. Adjust as you go along.
> 
> The only thing I would really change now is drop the banana from the PWO shake, and double up your honey and whey quantities.


Okay thanks, I'll see how it goes with the carbs and then adjust if I'm gaining to fast, the last thing I want is to gain back all the fat I've lost...

I'll change the post workout meal now, damn that's going to be one sweet shake...


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

big said:


> We've all been there dude!!


Ha ha, I'm not even going to touch that one...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

seeing as you have recently dropped soo much weight tells me that you are like most of us and are not gifted wih a majorly fast metabolism.

if this is the case i would change a cpl of things.

1. drop the Pasta from the 7pm meal exchange that for either salad or loads of veg.

2. Drop the Milk from the late meal due to the sugers contained in the milk you can change this to a protein drink mixed in water.

I would also look into getting some more whole proteins in the diet i see you have a total of 311g of protein but if you look at the diet only 250g of that is coming from decent protein sources.

out of the 404g of carbs 185g of this is made up of sugers of some kind this is not including the PWO meal as this is the only part you should be eating sugar.

i like the way you have planned it out as it shows that you are focused on your goals but i would reconsider the points i have made.


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> seeing as you have recently dropped soo much weight tells me that you are like most of us and are not gifted wih a majorly fast metabolism.
> 
> if this is the case i would change a cpl of things.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I've halved the pasta in my 7pm meal and added in 2 cups of veg... I dropped the milk and added in an extra half cup of cottage cheese in its place to my last meal... I will try to reduce the amounts of sugar some more if I can... It's now more of a 40/40/20 split...


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

*9:15 Breakfast* Cals Fat Carb Pro

1 cup of oats 300 6 54 10

3 TBSP of Whey protein 185 3 6 36

10 fl oz Skim Milk 113 1 15 11

1 Medium Banana 109 1 28 1

*Totals 707 11 103 58*

*12:30 Dinner* Cals Fat Carb Pro

4 Large Eggs Scrambled 309 21 2 25

2 Slices of Wholemeal Toast 161 3 30 6

*Totals 470 24 32 31*

*4:00 Pre-WO Meal* Cals Fat Carb Pro

1 cup of oats 300 6 54 10

3 TBSP of Whey protein 185 3 6 36

1 TBSP of peanut Butter 95 8 3 4

*Totals	580 17 63 50*

*6:00 Post-WO Meal* Cals Fat Carb Pro

4 TBSP of Honey 255 0 69 0

4 TBSP of Whey protein 247 3 7 47

*Totals 502 3 76 47*

*7:00 Tea* Cals Fat Carb Pro

2 cans of Tuna 254 1 0 64

3 oz of Whole Wheat Pasta 258 2 48 11

2 cups of Broccoli 54 0 10 6

*Totals 566 3 58 81*

*11:00 Supper* Cals Fat Carb Pro

1.5 cups of cottage Cheese 304 7 12 47

1 TBSP of peanut Butter 95 8 3 4

*Totals 399 15 15 51*

*Totals for Day, Cals **3224** Fat **73** Carb **347** Pro **318*

The new diet is also lower in cals as I was feeling a little bloated with the amount of food I was eating... How does it look now...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

looks better but i personelly would cut the pasta out totally but thats just me if you find you are putting on bad weight i would suggest that be the first to go.

keep it going mate.


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> looks better but i personelly would cut the pasta out totally but thats just me if you find you are putting on bad weight i would suggest that be the first to go.
> 
> keep it going mate.


Okay, I'll do that thanks... I also lowered the carbs in my Pre workout meal to only half a cup of oats, as yesterday I crashed a bit just before my workout and felt a little tired probably down to the big increase in carbs...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No mate the reason for the crash might of been you eating that meal to early but that amount of oats is fine are they normal oats that you make or packet oats?

i would have that meal approx 45-60min before your workout.


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> No mate the reason for the crash might of been you eating that meal to early but that amount of oats is fine are they normal oats that you make or packet oats?
> 
> i would have that meal approx 45-60min before your workout.


Ah that will be it then, I usually have the meal a good 2 hours before my workout... I'll rearange the time of this meal and put it back to one cup of oats, (Regular Oats)... Thanks...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mate always happy to help keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## JSM (Jul 21, 2005)

God I can't help it either I am LMAO too right now about everybody has been there doing DB


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that makes no sense??


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Just an Update I'm up to 14 stone 4lbs (200lbs) now so that's a total of 11lbs gained in around 8 weeks... I have cheated a little now and again, but I do try and stick to clean foods at least 80% of the time...


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Well bulking is now over for me, I've leveled out at 16 stone 6lbs (230lbs) I gained a fair bit of fat due the holidays, but cutting starts on Monday so I'll see what I'm left with in a few months...


----------

